

Web APIs and n+1 problem - aliostad
http://byterot.blogspot.com/2014/04/web-apis-and-n-plus-1-problem-web-api-rest-cache-mongodb-soa-microsoervice-timeout-retry-circuit-breaker-layered-caching-nosql.html

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7538185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7538185)

But you knew that, because you submitted it.

